# Copadichromis Midnight black-- anyone wanna go in with me?



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darius (Aquariumshop.ca), generally regarded to have the best cichlids in Toronto, bar-none, has Copadichromis midnight black










I do not wish to buy the entire colony at 10/$200 however I would be interested in splitting this three ways with some other members and getting 1m/2f each and someone gets an extra fish...

If anyone's interested please PM me-- or if you want to buy the whole group and just sell me a male.

Cheers

~~If you're into Malawi you know how obscenely uncommon this fish is... and how rediculously cheap $20/ea is for this quality.


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow!

Wish I had room =)


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Price down to 150


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm still interested...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Kinda late for the ship man


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

darn it, I messaged earlier...but then it kind of died off...

did you guys go alredy?!?!?!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Kinda late for the ship man


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

If you are into Afrians then Darius has some rare ones. He also has a very nice fishroom...you should go over to his place and check it out.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

His petros are amazing... Especially the big guy!


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

anybody up for a trip (split the gas money)?


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

Does he have a site or a way to get in contact with?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Darius was is? I think it was listed as Aquariumshop.ca


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

The site is down for maintenance and has been for a while. Is there anyway to email him?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I think you can try to PM Darius on PN, his nick is Darius. A friend told me he might be closing down. Not sure thou


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I think fish_luva (Sheldon) have a colony of those


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

I just heard he has great fish so wanted to check out his stuff, thanks for the info but I'm not interested in these cichlids just wondered how to get in contact with darius.
I do however really want some cyps and lake tangynika cichlids


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Zack said:


> I just heard he has great fish so wanted to check out his stuff, thanks for the info but I'm not interested in these cichlids just wondered how to get in contact with darius.
> I do however really want some cyps and lake tangynika cichlids


If you want to contact Darius you can do so via Price Network.
Here is his post:
http://www.pnaquaria.ca/ddeal/Toronto_African_Cichlids_for_Sale-285706.html
He has virtually nothing left and unfortunately he is shutting things down.
--
Paul


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I think fish_luva (Sheldon) have a colony of those


thanks Bigfishy,,,, didn't realize that you mentioned me... thank-you.. i will be selling some males soon and they are stunning right now.. pure black and an awesome. size....
cheers!!!!


----------

